# Milan, regolare il gol di Bacca



## Willy Wonka (12 Marzo 2017)

Incredibile errore della Lega Calcio che, nel corso di partita, e a ridosso del fischio finale ha distribuito e fatto mandare in onda dalle varie emittenti un'immagine sbagliata del gol di Bacca. La linea del fuorigioco era errata, e posizionata nel momento in cui Deulofeu aveva già servito il compagno in profondità. Solo ieri pomeriggio sono state divulgate le nuove immagini, questa volta corrette, che evidenziano come il colombiano fosse in posizione assolutamente regolare al momento del passaggio dello spagnolo.

Immagine al secondo post.


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Marzo 2017)




----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Marzo 2017)

up.


----------



## Coripra (12 Marzo 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Incredibile errore della Lega Calcio che, nel corso di partita, e a ridosso del fischio finale ha distribuito e fatto mandare in onda dalle varie emittenti un'immagine sbagliata del gol di Bacca. La linea del fuorigioco era errata, e posizionata nel momento in cui Deulofeu aveva già servito il compagno in profondità. Solo ieri pomeriggio sono state divulgate le nuove immagini, questa volta corrette, che evidenziano come il colombiano fosse in posizione assolutamente regolare al momento del passaggio dello spagnolo.
> 
> Immagine al secondo post.



Tanto i non milanisti si ricorderanno solo della prima versione.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Marzo 2017)

Comunque le moviole del dopo partita avevano già chiarito l'episodio


----------



## Igniorante (12 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Comunque le moviole del dopo partita avevano già chiarito l'episodio



La GdS e altri giornali, a dire il vero, insistevano a dire che era fuorigioco... Non che adesso cambi niente, con questa errata corrige, le impressioni a caldo sono quelle che restano


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Marzo 2017)




----------



## siioca (12 Marzo 2017)

È tutto uno schifo ,con calciopoli hanno rovinato il calcio italiano e ancora oggi continuano a farlo, la cosa più grave è che gli permettono di farlo.


----------



## Love (12 Marzo 2017)

errore??? mah...ho dei dubbi...fatto sta che tutti ricorderanno solo le prime immagini e quindi il fuorigioco..


----------



## Igniorante (12 Marzo 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


>



Ma perché postate ste cose? 
La Domenica è il giorno del Signore e mi fate bestemmiare anche di Domenica


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (12 Marzo 2017)

Quindi non hanno perso il vizio di modificare le moviole? Da Biscardi, al gol di Tevez a quello di Bacca, un filo continuo. Neanche la Cia e il Kgb saprebbero fare meglio.


----------

